# TAM crashes Chrome on iPad



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

It happens all the time and it's been happening for a long time. When I restart Chrome, it opens the home page and not the page I was viewing last. Any advice? Sorry if this has already been addressed.

Thanks!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling Chrome?

Safari w/ 1Blocker works well for me, BTW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

No, I haven't tried that because of all the bookmarks that I have saved and I don't know if they are saved to the browser or my google account 

I don't like Safari, actually I only like Chrome lol


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

I m new to this and I have it on my iPhone but cannot figure out how to actually post! I feel stupid lol but there doesn't seem to be that option? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Seems to be fine on the ipad mini that I have. Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies on the browser?

If the same problem still persists, which ipad are you using and what version?

If you can't post, please make sure you're logged in. 
The new thread button is by the upper left side of the browser. 

Lee


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Annie123 said:


> No, I haven't tried that because of all the bookmarks that I have saved and I don't know if they are saved to the browser or my google account
> 
> I don't like Safari, actually I only like Chrome lol


No worries, they should synched up to your Google account. To be sure...

Do you have a Mac or PC? If so, load Chrome on it and open it up. When you're prompted to do so, log in w/ your Google account. You should then get a message about your bookmarks syncing up w/ the new Chrome installation. Within 60 seconds (probably much less), they should all be there.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just cleared cookies and cache, hopefully that will work. If not, I'll try reinstalling Chrome. If neither works, I'll post more details.
Thanks a lot Yungster and Gus


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

No more crashing! Thanks!


----------

